# Urgent 4k+HDR TV buying query!!!



## hawx (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I need to urgently buy 4K+HDR TV, 

1. Budget? 
1lac to 1.4lacs max

2. Display type and size?
49inch and VA/IPS (suggest pros and cons of each)

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? 
Standalone Television

4. Ports Required? 
Standard ports are more than sufficient (HDD connector and WiFi is must, I know if buying a smart TV these are default)

5. Preferred choice of brand? 
Sony (alternatives are welcome)

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
 Sony X850C Bravia 49 inch (alternatives are welcome)

7. Any other info that you want to share. 
Should be utter peace of mind, good after sales service is must, extended warranty should be available as option

Please help me out with the suggestions. 
Thanks in advance

Regards,
hawx


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2016)

This is best you can get

123cm (49) SUHD 4K Flat Smart TV KS7000 Series 7 | SAMSUNG India

Here is the review for this TV
Samsung KS7000 (UE55KS7000) UHD 4K TV Review | AVForum


----------



## hawx (Jul 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> This is best you can get
> 
> 123cm (49) SUHD 4K Flat Smart TV KS7000 Series 7 | SAMSUNG India
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] thanks for the info, much appreciated bro. I have a question whats the expected price, it 55 inch equivalent is priced at 2,41,900. Even if we expect the street price to be around 2,20,000 then by going on how other companies have priced their 49 inch counterparts I am guessing it would be around 1,80,000 which is way over my budget. If the price comes even a shade under 1,50,000 I am game for it but anything above my budget is overkill.
Can you get hold on the price, I will enquire with local dealer lets see what turns up.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry I can't find pricing anywhere contact nearest Samsung dealer I think it will be within your budget.

This model Samsung SUHD Curved Smart TV Price, New 72 Inch 4K Television JS9500 Specs  is for 1.4k So the model i have mentioned will be priced lower i think


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=145212]hawx[/MENTION]

Just see what Le Eco has to offer today.
Speculations of launching 55 inch smart tv around 1k but still unsure...

LeMe Communit

- - - Updated - - -



hawx said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need to urgently buy 4K+HDR TV,
> 
> ...



Super3 X55 4K UHD Smart TV @59790
Super3 X55 4K TV - LeMall.co

Super3 X65 4K UHD Smart TV @99790 INR
Super3 X65, towards excellence and beyond - LeMall.co

Super3 Max65 4K UHD 3D Smart TV
Super3 Max65 - LeMall.co


I guess LeEco uses Samsung & LG panel mostly in their television but in India it could be TCL panels too though not sure on this.


----------



## hawx (Oct 17, 2016)

Update guys, just bought Sony Bravia X8500D. Awaiting installation will post review soon.
Thank you guys for suggestion and help.

Mods please close the thread.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

[MENTION=145212]hawx[/MENTION]  for how much??


----------



## hawx (Oct 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=145212]hawx[/MENTION]  for how much??



1,60,000.00 for the television. Got 2 years warranty and a 12 GB PS3 free with the TV.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## PratikV (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought 55" KS7000 model for 2L with HW-K450 Soundbar, 2 year warranty. I guess they gave some insurance as well.


----------

